# EF to RF adaptor - third party Chinese versions ...any good ?



## klickflip (Jul 16, 2020)

just looking into a R5 purchase and has anyone used the copy EF to RF AF converters , realise this is peanuts compared to `R5 cost but sometimes these basic things are overpriced by canon . 
although the one with variable ND looks really handy and poses worth it if you cost up 4 lens ring size decent variable ND filters.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 17, 2020)

Its a matter of machining quality, and proper material used in the spring contacts. The latter is likely where the quality will be problematic, and it can cause poor connections from lens to body. 

I looked for them on Amazon and was not impressed by the reviews. Canon does indeed overcharge for them, they sell refurbs for a reasonable price when they are on sale.

I see they are out of stock right now. $41.60.






Canon Refurbished Mount Adapter EF-EOS R | Canon Online Store|Canon Online Store


Refurbished Mount Adapter




shop.usa.canon.com


----------



## Bennymiata (Jul 17, 2020)

Stick with the Canon version.
Cheap converters will only give you trouble in the long run, and you'll be using it for years to come.


----------



## Maximilian (Jul 17, 2020)

klickflip said:


> ... but sometimes these basic things are overpriced by canon ...


You're surely right here. 
And I also bought third party extension tubes for my macro. But I use them rarely.
I suggest that you will use the adaptor quite often and therefore much, much more often than I use my tubes. 
And this "basi*c*" thing is the really important "basi*s*" for a propper optical alignment of lens to body to sensor. 
I would never think of getting thrid party here. If the price for a new is still too high get a refurbished one, as *Mt Spokane Photography *pointed out well.


----------



## Del Paso (Jul 17, 2020)

A few years ago, I needed Leica R (lens) adapters to Canon EOS 5 D III.
So, I bought a few Chinese and Novoflex adapters.
The Chinese ones were dirt cheap...
With Mitutoyo calipers, I performed a few thickness checks, then just threw away the Chinese adapters...and I won't even mention the primitive bayonet "holding" springs.
The Novoflex versions are still in use, being very precisely machined, and fitted with steel springs.
Buy Canon, nothing else!!!!!


----------



## ildyria (Jul 17, 2020)

I had the choice between going basic adapter and control ring adapter. The control ring is a really nice addition and I would really miss it. Totally worth the 100 bucks more..


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 17, 2020)

I buy fotodiox adaptors to adapt various brands of lenses to my EF cameras. They have been fine, but there are no electrical contacts. They are priced slightly higher. I have a whole box of them to adapt many popular lenses. The Nikon to EF adaptors are very thin and difficult to add/ remove for my numb fingers, so I have several that can stay on lenses. Its been over a year since I used a adapted lens. I should go through all those 3rd party lenses and just keep what I plan to use. With built-in focus stacking on the new models, I don't need some of my devices like my Minolta auto bellows, but ... it does swing and tilt, so maybe I'll keep it. Decisions decisions!


----------



## SteveC (Jul 17, 2020)

ildyria said:


> I had the choice between going basic adapter and control ring adapter. The control ring is a really nice addition and I would really miss it. Totally worth the 100 bucks more..



...which is why, when the NON control ring adapter is in a kit (and the price is basically such that it is free with the camera and lens), I'd love to have the option to pay another hundred bucks and upgrade, but no, I must pay full boat for it. Or, likewise pay 200 or 300 to get the drop-in filter adapters.

I did jump on two control ring adapter refurbs at the canon store a couple of months ago (and I still don't own an R camera, so they were "earnest money" I suppose).


----------



## ildyria (Jul 17, 2020)

SteveC said:


> ...which is why, when the NON control ring adapter is in a kit (and the price is basically such that it is free with the camera and lens), I'd love to have the option to pay another hundred bucks and upgrade, but no, I must pay full boat for it. Or, likewise pay 200 or 300 to get the drop-in filter adapters.


That would be so nice indeed. :|


----------

